# Why BWV 1059 Adagio and BWV 1056 Arioso (Largo) the same piece?



## athrun200 (Dec 13, 2016)

I am listening Bach's BWV 1059 and BWV 1056 recently. Howver, I discovered that the second mvt of BWV 1059 is the same of the second mvt of BWV 1056.

I know that only the first bar 9 of BWV 1059 was discovered and the recording that we are hearing now is just a reconstruction of the piece.

Would it be people use BWV 1056 as a reference to reconstruct BWV 1059?

I would like to hear more information about it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The Largo of BWV 1056 is borrowed from the Sinfonia of BWV 156. The BWV 1059 is also reconstructed based on BWV 35. You can probably find out why the slow movements are the same by starting here:

http://www.jsbach.org/index.html

Added: I may have different arrangements, but the slow movements are not the same on my recordings.


----------



## athrun200 (Dec 13, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Added: I may have different arrangements, but the slow movements are not the same on my recordings.


When you say you got different arrangement, I check in the Naxos library. Indeed, some recording have a same slow mvt of BWV 1059 as the BWV 1056, while some not.

Same:

BACH, J.S.: Oboe Concertos, BWV 1053, 1055 and 1059 (Holliger, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Orchestra, I. Brown) Label: Decca; Catalogue No.: 00028941285126
BACH, J.S.: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 / Oboe Concerto, BWV 1059 (Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Boyd) Label: Deutsche Grammophon Catalogue No.: 00028947795599

Different:

BACH, J.S.: Organ Concertos Nos. 1 and 2 / Sinfonia, BWV 1045 / Oboe Concerto, BWV 1059 (Hurford, Northern Sinfonia, Hickox) Label: Decca Catalogue No.: 00028942547926
BACH, J.S.: Oboe Concertos, BWV 1053, 1055, 1056, 1059, 1060 Label: Naxos Catalogue No.: 8.554169

What makes it even more interesting is that the slow mvt of the 2 recordings which are different to BWV 1056 are different to each other!
For the oboe concertos one, it uses the slow mvt of Alessandro Marcello's Oboe Concerto in d minor. While it is unknown where does the slow mvt comes from for the recording of Organ Concerto.

Which recording do you have?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My BWV 1059 is the Organ Concerto, Koopman. The slow movement may be related to the second aria from the cantata BWV 35.


----------

